# Romance advice



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

Some ideas?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Nothing says romance like duct tape, rope, chains, and leather tac. But I'm wired different then most. LOL

Many times alls it take is a slow kiss, a back rub and a few loving words.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Some great idea here separated into the

*Creativily Romantic *~ *Outrageously Romantic *~ *Affordable Romantic *~ *the Quick *and *The Classic Romantic *>> 

40+ Creative Romantic Ideas | Reader's Digest

9 Simple Romantic Ideas For Every Man - AskMen

A few I liked - these things don't cost a dime:


> *Toast to her*Toast each other when you sit down to dinner. It doesn't need to be over bubbly or wine, but even a glass of water or iced tea. Tell her something you love about her and then drink to it!





> *Be thoughtful*Do something thoughtful for her every day. Whether it's making her a cup of coffee in the morning, sticking a surprise note in her bag, or leaving her a chocolate "kiss" on her pillow before bedtime, everyone loves a romantic surprise.





> Pick flowers for your partner from the side of the road.





> Call a local radio station and request a special love song to be dedicated to your partner. Make sure he or she is listening.





> Write "I love you" on the bathroom mirror with a piece of soap.





> Have "your song" playing on the stereo when your partner returns home from work.





> When out together in public, wink at your partner from across the room.





> Spread rose petals all over the bedroom -or for a night on a romantic Getaway.





> Write a classic, romantic, passionate, handwritten, heartfelt love letter. Most adults haven’t written a love letter since high school. (Why not? Have we lost our youthful idealism, or have we just gotten lazy?)





> *Guys*: Surprise her by performing one of her chores for her. (And not something easy like carrying the groceries in from the car, but something that requires some time and effort — like cooking all the meals over a weekend, or cleaning the entire house.)


 Gaia would love this-being an Acts of Service woman!

WHen you hear a special song on the radio, even in the car, if she is sitting beside you... grab her hand and hold it -give her that look.

Save & plan a Romantic get away in a cabin in the woods with a hot tub! 

Take a walk hand in hand, talk about the joys of life -your hopes & dreams you have yet to experience with each other.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

the guy said:


> Nothing says romance like duct tape, rope, chains, and leather tac. But I'm wired different then most. LOL
> 
> Many times alls it take is a slow kiss, a back rub and a few loving words.


Lmao.....uhhmm....









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

the guy said:


> Nothing says romance like duct tape, rope, chains, and leather tac. But I'm wired different then most. LOL


Apparently this isn't romance. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Simply smile at her every chance you get. 

Hold her hand when you go places.

Pick wild flowers for her. <------- I love this one.

Write her love notes and leave them in odd places.....like her underwear drawer or by her toothbrush (somewhere she looks every day).

Cook dinner for her.

Rub her shoulders when she tired. 

Give her a nice foot massage........with lotion.

Touch her face gently and run your fingers through her hair sometimes when you talk to her.

If you're sitting on the sofa together watching TV, put your arm around her or your hand on her leg near her knee.

Make her coffee every morning.

Stop at the store and get something just for her (ice cream, favorite candy bar, bag of cookies, etc.).

If she drinks wine, bring home her favorite bottle of wine once in a while.

I love the fact that you are trying!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

southern wife said:


> Pick wild flowers for her. <------- I love this one.


this is the best i could do southern, didnt want to send real ones to your job and have people start talking


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

thegatewalker said:


> Apparently this isn't romance.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 LOL...it is if you're of the naughty girl variety....


----------



## Advocado (Feb 24, 2010)

southern wife said:


> If you're sitting on the sofa together watching TV, put your arm around her or your hand on her leg near her knee.


I love it when H does this - it's rare though.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> LOL...it is if you're of the naughty girl variety....


nice T...
or is that nas T?


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advice I do some of this stuff all ready I didn't think of picking wild flowers though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

thegatewalker said:


> Thanks for the advice I do some of this stuff all ready I didn't think of picking wild flowers though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So, what are some of your ideas?


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Others are:

Have a candle light dinner - even with the kids. They'll get a kick out of it, and you both will enjoy it.

Run her a nice hot (but not TOO hot) bubble bath to sink into after the kids go to bed. Light some candles around the bathroom sink and/or tub. 

Buy her a heart-shaped pendant necklace or bracelet - doesn't have to be expense. Try Kohl's. 

When you are watching TV with your arm around her or hand on her leg, have some candles lit and the lights turned off. We do this, and I love it!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> nice T...
> or is that nas T?


 
:rofl: That was a good one 2nd....


BTW...it's nas T.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> this is the best i could do southern, didnt want to send real ones to your job and have people start talking


Oh I just love that!!! Thank you!  :woohoo:


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

southern wife said:


> So, what are some of your ideas?


I don't really have a clue wich is why I made this post in the first place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Some great idea here separated into the
> 
> *Creativily Romantic *~ *Outrageously Romantic *~ *Affordable Romantic *~ *the Quick *and *The Classic Romantic *>>
> 
> ...


 SA: With all of your splendid advice, I know that there's hope out there even for an old goat like me in my next relationship!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> SA: With all of your splendid advice, I know that there's hope out there even for an old goat like me in my next relationship!


If all of our relationships with our spouses were like SA's and her hubs, there would be no need for TAM!

Here's to you, SA!! :toast:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

is gaia and gate getting their romance on tonight? :scratchhead:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Ugh... no
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Gaia said:


> Ugh... no
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


?


----------



## dabdab1000 (Aug 8, 2012)

private dancing lessons, followed by an italian...the food that is, lol


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

To me, romance is a way of expressing to your lover that you're considering them in loving/exciting/unexpected ways..... which is why it can be as simple as waking them in the morning with their coffee and favorite song playing, to candlelit dinner or more intricately planned moments for them to enjoy.

I think the key to romantic moments is in the delivery/intent and knowing what your lover enjoys and then making that effort for them. It can be a frivolous way of expressing consideration towards them. 

We can list ideas but you need to really know what she likes and values...... start there...... once you know that, the ideas can start flowing more freely.

I've arrived home to a candle-lit bath, towels folded with a chocolate and love note. My favorite meal cooked for me. An indoor picnic on the floor of our living room. A pajama night at the "movies".....aka our home that he'd made comfortable, lined up the movie with yummy treats at the ready. Getting dressed for our date and having him knock at the front door to pick me up, even though we live together lol, and he's cleaned his car too especially for our date - even though I see the car every day and wouldn't think anything of it, the fact that he deems it important for our date is nice. Foot rubs with relaxing music playing. Love notes hidden all over the house! Dates to surprise locations. Unexpected gifts that he knew I'd like. Waking me up with tea/breakfast. Watching the sunset together and sharing kisses. Random kisses and hugs, at home and when we're out. He's written me a love poem. Lined up my favorite music when I've gotten into the car, even though it wouldn't be what he'd choose to listen to. Messages to each other in the bathroom mirror that appear with the steam. Things like that. It's in those little moments, like when he quietly strokes my hair as I'm falling asleep and tells me he loves me.


----------

